# Horizontal line across the screen?



## dpaine88 (Jul 21, 2011)

So I just got a replacement Nexus through my warrenty at Best Buy, also had them put on a Zagg screen protector.

I am messing around getting it all set up and like 2 hours later, I notice 2 horizontal lines across the screen right next to eachother.

Its near impossible to see it when the screen is dark or off but when it is displaying colors it is very noticable..especially at max brightness.

Basically it looks almost like a scratch although I know it is not a scratch since the screen was exposed for like 10 seconds betwen the BB guy opening the nexus and putting on the protector.

The line goes about 60% across the screen

Has anyone else experienced this with their Nexus? My first one did not have this issue.


----------



## dadsterflip (Jul 16, 2011)

vertical banding. I'd return it. I did on mine.

Sent from my GalaxyNexus


----------



## dpaine88 (Jul 21, 2011)

dadsterflip said:


> vertical banding. I'd return it. I did on mine.
> 
> Sent from my GalaxyNexus


Ok, mine is actually horizontal, same thing though probably...

Time to go get my 3rd Nexus I guess


----------



## NatemZ (Jun 13, 2011)

dadsterflip said:


> vertical banding. I'd return it. I did on mine.
> 
> Sent from my GalaxyNexus


How can horizontal streaks be vertical banding lol.

To the op...maybe its on the screen protector. I would yank it off to check and take it back to bb if not.

Sent from my GalaxyNexus using RootzWiki


----------



## dpaine88 (Jul 21, 2011)

Natemz said:


> How can horizontal streaks be vertical banding lol.
> 
> To the op...maybe its on the screen protector. I would yank it off to check and take it back to bb if not.
> 
> Sent from my GalaxyNexus using RootzWiki


If it is the skin protector and I take it off, would they replace it for free? I just paid $30 for it installed...


----------



## NatemZ (Jun 13, 2011)

dpaine88 said:


> If it is the skin protector and I take it off, would they replace it for free? I just paid $30 for it installed...


$30....ouch. I don't know what to tell you then. Maybe go to bb and see what they suggest. I guess I would be hesitant to rip off a $30 screen protector too .

Sent from my GalaxyNexus using RootzWiki


----------



## dpaine88 (Jul 21, 2011)

Yea thats what I'm gonna do...

Do you know if I could restore the nandroid backup I just made on this phone onto the replacement I get?


----------



## TYPE M GTS-t (Aug 24, 2011)

just pull the nandroid backup from your phone and put it on your desktop at home


----------



## NatemZ (Jun 13, 2011)

dpaine88 said:


> Yea thats what I'm gonna do...
> 
> Do you know if I could restore the nandroid backup I just made on this phone onto the replacement I get?


Ive never tried it personally. I used my titanium backups on my replacement gnex but didn't use a nandroid. Theoretically it should work though.

Sent from my GalaxyNexus using RootzWiki


----------



## dadsterflip (Jul 16, 2011)

Lol my bet. I didn't notice I put vertical hahhajahah

Sent from my GalaxyNexus


----------



## dpaine88 (Jul 21, 2011)

Natemz said:


> Ive never tried it personally. I used my titanium backups on my replacement gnex but didn't use a nandroid. Theoretically it should work though.
> 
> Sent from my GalaxyNexus using RootzWiki


So you just pulled the Titanium backups from the phone, put it on the PC and then copied the folder onto the new phone and restored them? Did you restore app data or just apps?


----------



## NatemZ (Jun 13, 2011)

dpaine88 said:


> So you just pulled the Titanium backups from the phone, put it on the PC and then copied the folder onto the new phone and restored them? Did you restore app data or just apps?


Yeah. Restored app with data. Just don't restore system data and you shouldn't have issues.

Sent from my GalaxyNexus using RootzWiki


----------



## dpaine88 (Jul 21, 2011)

Natemz said:


> Yeah. Restored app with data. Just don't restore system data and you shouldn't have issues.
> 
> Sent from my GalaxyNexus using RootzWiki


Ok perfect, sounds good!!


----------



## Native89 (Oct 1, 2011)

It's the Zagg screen protector.

I have three of the lines and they were definitely not there before the Zagg (self-applied).
Don't really mind them there, but they are noticeable when the screen is on.


----------

